# X3100 and GM965

## shrimp123

Hi

i tried the setup in gentoo-wiki for GM965 which has a x3100. When i glxgears,

on gentoo i get 450fps

on ubuntu live-cd, i get 1050fps.

i know glxgears is not a "benchmark", but, clearly there is a difference and i would like to understand why and if possible improve my gentoo.

please demand for the log/conf files.

thanks

S

----------

## eccerr0r

What kernel versions and Xorg versions are being used in both?

I heard the newest intel drivers (and Xorg infrastructure in general) gets worse glxgears scores but overall everything is faster on 'real' applications.  Can only do apples to apples comparison here, make sure Xorg, intel driver, and kernel versions the same...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# lspci

# equery list xorg

# equery list mesa

# equery list intel

```

----------

## shrimp123

emerge info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-Kailasa x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-Kailasa-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 Aug 2009 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/tmp/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.ISO-8859-15"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 avi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cracklib crypt cups dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash fontconfig fortran gif ginac gs gtk2 iconv imagemagick int64 jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms libnotify libwww mikmod mjpeg mmx mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nocardbus nptl nptlonly ogg openexr opengl pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png posix python quicktime raw readline smp spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stroke svg sysfs tcpd tetex threads thunar tiff tk truetype type1 usb userlocales vim-with-x vorbis wmf x264 xcb xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="en en_US" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

xorg :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier     "X.org Configured"

  Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

  InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

  Option  "BlankTime"  "0"  # Blank the screen after 5 minutes (Fake)

  Option  "StandbyTime"  "0"  # Turn off screen after 10 minutes (DPMS)

  Option  "SuspendTime"  "15"  # Full suspend after 20 minutes

  Option  "OffTime"  "0"  # Turn off after half an hour 

  Option  "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

  #FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

  #FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load "dri2"

  Load  "glx"

  Load  "extmod"

  Load  "xtrap"

  Load  "dbe"

  Load  "record"

  Load  "dri"

  Load  "GLcore"

  Load  "type1"

  Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Keyboard0"

  Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Mouse0"

  Driver      "mouse"

  Option            "Protocol" "auto"

  Option            "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option            "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "TV"

  Option "Disable" "true"

  Option "Ignore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "Monitor0"

  VendorName   "Samsung"

  ModelName    "226BW"

  #HorizSync       65 #80.17

  #VertRefresh     60.0 #75.20

  Option        "DPMS" "True"

  DisplaySize    444 277 

  #Option       "PreferredMode" "1680x1050@72"

  Option         "ReducedBlanking" "True"

##  Option "DDC" "False"

  #Modeline     "1680x1050" 119.0 1680 1728 1760 1840 1050 1053 1059 1080

  #Option      "ModeValidation"            "NoMaxPClkCheck"

  Modeline "1680x1050@70" 190.57 1680 1712 2432 2464 1050 1070 1082 1103

  Modeline "1680x1050@60" 154.20 1680 1712 2296 2328 1050 1071 1081 1103

  Modeline "1680x1050@72" 198.36 1680 1712 2464 2496 1050 1070 1082 1103

  Modeline "1680x1050"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087 +HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

  ### Available Driver options are:-

  ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

  ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

  ### [arg]: arg optional

  #Option     "NoAccel"                 # [<bool>]

  #Option     "SWcursor"                # [<bool>]

  #Option     "ColorKey"                # <i>

  #Option     "CacheLines"              # <i>

  #Option     "Dac6Bit"                 # [<bool>]

  #Option     "DRI"                     # [<bool>]

  #Option     "NoDDC"                   # [<bool>]

  #Option     "ShowCache"               # [<bool>]

  #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"            # <i>

  #Option     "PageFlip"                # [<bool>]

  Identifier  "Card0"

  Driver      "intel"

  VideoRam     261120

  Option      "AccelMethod" "UXA"

  VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

  BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

  BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

  #Option "IgnoreEDID"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen0"

  Device     "Card0"

  Monitor    "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 24

  DefaultFBBpp 32

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     1

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     4

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     8

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     15

    Modes   "1680x1050"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     32

    Modes     "1680x1050"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Virtual   1680 1050

    Viewport   0 0

    Depth     24

    Modes     "1680x1050"

  EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#  #Option      "Composite"   "enable"

#  Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Group 0

  Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Group   0

  Mode         0666

EndSection

```

equery :

```

[ Searching for package 'xorg' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools-1.2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2 (0)

[ Searching for package 'mesa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] media-libs/mesa-7.5-r3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.4.1 (0)

[ Searching for package 'intel' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.8.1 (0)

```

Last edited by shrimp123 on Sun Aug 30, 2009 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you should enable one option at the time :

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier  "Card0"

  Driver      "intel"

#  VideoRam     261120

#  Option      "AccelMethod" "UXA"

#  VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

#  BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

#  BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

```

#Option "IgnoreEDID"     "true"

----------

## d2_racing

And try with these options :

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option "PageFlip" "true"

   Option "XvMC" "true"

   Option "XVideo" "true"

   Option "XvPreferOverlay" "true"

   Option "LVDSFixedMode" "true"

EndSection 

```

----------

## shrimp123

added those options, no difference.

```

(WW) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "TripleBuffer" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "PageFlip" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "XVideo" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "ReducedBlanking" is not used

```

kernel :

```

Linux Kailasa 2.6.30-gentoo-r5-Kailasa #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 29 11:22:41 PDT 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## shrimp123

bumpidy bumpidy bump

and what is the 20ms that is supposed to improve i915 perf in 2.6.31? i dont see any change :(. do i really have to leave gentoo after 5 years of innumerable emerges?

----------

## d2_racing

I don't think so  :Razz: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Firstly, VIDEO_CARDS="i915" is completely wrong. It is unneeded, and confusing. All you need is VIDEO_CARDS="intel", no more, no less.

Secondly, when working with Intel GPU's, don't overload /etc/X11/xorg.conf. As a matter of fact, the less you have, the better. Intel changes their driver settings as quickly and completely as they change driver versions. To overload /etc/X11/xorg.conf is to invite instability.

Thirdly, you mention glxgears and what you get, then you say it's not a benchmark...which it is correct. Then, you ask what could be the problem because of the difference between Gentoo and Ubuntu ratings. If glxgears is not a benchmark, why worry? Does the computer work? Does it do what you want? Does X work? Does it start and stop correctly? Do your openGL screensavers, etc., work properly?

Assuming there are issues, please post your .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll set you up with a stable kernel. Once that's done, then we can work on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## shrimp123

VIDEO_CARDS : true. done.

xorg : now secton only has driver, name and UXA

performance : normally, i dont see a problem. Sometimes(may be when flash is huge), i see jerky mouse. When i edit photos, there is slow(er) display. When i start wine ( :( ), get jerky mouse.

another thing i need know is that i didnt have there problems when i was using exa.

glxgears : if it was 500 and 400, sure, not representative. but, 1000 and 400 are surely different, even as a "useless" number. if you convince me that the number conveys no more info than glxinfo(that is, saying glx works), then, i can understand.

thanks

S

----------

## d2_racing

Intel cards cannot be compare with Nvidia for speed and power.

----------

## pdw_hu

My 2 cents: it does worth upgradeing your system. 2.6.31, KMS, UXA, latest mesa, xorg-server, libdrm and intel driver works great, fast and stable (so far... :P) for me. The latest kernel did indeed give a huge boost to intel performance, for example KDE4-s windows/desktop/etc. switching effect became noticeably smoother.

----------

## shrimp123

intel vs nvidia : rofl. but, hey its onboard.... 

2.6.31 : already on it since yesterday.

i didnt see any benefit. any special features i need to enable/disable?

S

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *shrimp123 wrote:*   

> glxgears : if it was 500 and 400, sure, not representative. but, 1000 and 400 are surely different, even as a "useless" number. if you convince me that the number conveys no more info than glxinfo(that is, saying glx works), then, i can understand.
> 
> thanks
> 
> S

 

The only way you are going to be able to keep up with, and maintain decent Intel GPU settings is by reading the manpage; man intel, and making modifications as required. Why I didn't post my /etc/X11/xorg.conf at the outset is a mystery to me, but here we go now:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "v4l"

   Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "evdev"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "LVDS"

   VertRefresh 60

   Option "ReducedBlanking" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option "PageFlip" "true"

   Option "XvMC" "true"

   Option "XVideo" "true"

   Option "XvPreferOverlay" "true"

   Option "LVDSFixedMode" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "LVDS"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

If you take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you will notice that I have a few things that need to be removed. I left them in to illustrate my point about using the man page.

Here is my glxgears output.

```
pappy-lap ~ # glxgears

1925 frames in 5.0 seconds = 384.769 FPS

1912 frames in 5.0 seconds = 382.394 FPS

1887 frames in 5.0 seconds = 377.246 FPS

1924 frames in 5.0 seconds = 384.306 FPS

1846 frames in 5.0 seconds = 369.107 FPS

1834 frames in 5.0 seconds = 366.753 FPS

```

I am running 2.6.31-zen1 with the BFS (Brain Fuck Scheduler), and a standard Pappy seed kernel using the most recent settings. I am also running libdrm-2.4.13, mesa-7.5.1, xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r1, and xf86-video-intel-2.8.1. The pictures on my carousel screen saver have never scrolled so smoothly.

So, pop in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what happens. While you're at it, if you don't have the /etc/X11/XvMCConfig file, just cut and paste this command: echo "libI810XvMC.so.1" > /etc/X11/XvMCConfig. That little nicety makes for clean DVD play; no tears or such. Meet The Spartans never looked so good.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

